# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  (أطول - أقصر ) ( أكبر - أصغر ) ( أسمن أضعف ) معلومات عن بعض الاعبين في اليورو

## العالي عالي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اطول اللاعبين في امم اوروبا 2008


ستيفان ماير هوفر
منتخب النسما
الطول - 202 سنتيمتر

يان كولر
منتخب تشيكيا
الطول - 202 سنتمتر

كوستاس جالكياس
منتخب اليونان
الطول - 199 سنتيمتر

اورلاندو اينكيلار
منتخب هولندة
الطول - 198 سنتيمتر

اقصر اللاعبين في امم اوروبا 2008
فلورنتين بتري
منتخب رومانيا
الطول - 166 سنتيمتر

كارادينيز
منتخب تركيا
الطول - 167 سنتيمتر

بيتر تروجوفسكي
منتخب المانيا
الطول - 168 سنتيمتر

ماركوس فايسنبيركر
منتخب النمسا
الطول - 168 سنتيمتر

سانتي كازورلا
منتخب اسبانيا
الطول - 169 سنتيمتر


اكبر اللاعبين في بطولة امم اوروبا 2008
ايفيكا فاستيتش
منتخب النمسا
العمر - 38 سنة ( 29 -9 -1969 )

ينز ليمان
منتخب المانيا
العمر - 38 سنة ( 10 - 11 - 1969 )

ساندر بوشكر
منتخب هولندة
العمر - 37 سنة ( 20 -10 - 1970 )

ايدوين فاندر سار
منتخب هولندة
العمر - 37 سنة ( 29 - 10 - 1970 )

باسكال زوبربولر
منتخب سويسرا
العمر - 37 سنة ( 8- 1 - 1971 )

اصغر اللاعبين في بطولة امم اوروبا 2008
ماركو مارين
منتخب المانيا
العمر - 19 سنة ( 13- 3- 1989 )

ايرن ديرديوك
منتخب سويسرا
العمر - 19 سنة ( 12- 6 - 1988 )

باباستاثوبولوس
منتخب اليونان
العمر - 19 سنة ( 9-6- 1988 )

ايفان راكيتش
منتخب كرواتيا
العمر - 20 سنة ( 10- 3- 1988 )


ريو باتريسيو
منتخب البرتغال
العمر - 20 سنة ( 15 - 2- 1988 )

اللاعبين الاكثر بدانة في امم اوروبا 2008

يان كولر
منتخب تشيكيا
الوزن - 100 كيلو غرام

باسكال زوبر بولر
منتخب سويسرا
الوزن - 99 كيلو غرام

كوستاس جالكياس
منتخب اليونان
الوزن - 97 كيلو غرام


فابيو كولتورتي
منتخب سويسرا
الوزن - 96 كيلو غرام


فولكان داميريل
منتخب تركيا
الوزن - 95 كيلو غرام



اللاعبين الاخف وزنا في امم اوروبا 2008
دافيد يانزيك
منتخب بولندة
الوزن - 60 كيلو غرام


ديمتري توربنسكي
منتخب روسيا
الوزن - 60 كيلو غرام

فيليب لام
منتخب المانيا
الوزن - 61 كيلو غرام

جواو مونتينيو
منتخب البرتغال
الوزن - 61 كيلو غرام

فلورنتين بتري
منتخب رومانيا
الوزن - 61 كيلو غرام

----------


## ajluni top

مشكور يا عالي عالمعلومات الجميله

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شو مغلبك فيهم يا عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> مشكور يا عالي عالمعلومات الجميله


منور عجلوني وان شاء الله تكون مبسوط وراضي

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو مغلبك فيهم يا عالي


كيف شو مغلبني 

والمراسلين إلى موجود بسويسرا لتغطية البطولة 

كل هاد على حساب المنتدى ولازم نعمل تغطية شاملة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> كيف شو مغلبني 
> 
> والمراسلين إلى موجود بسويسرا لتغطية البطولة 
> 
> كل هاد على حساب المنتدى ولازم نعمل تغطية شاملة


الله يعطيك العافية
صحيح امبارح ما شفتك بالملعب 
وين كنت؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يعطيك العافية
> صحيح امبارح ما شفتك بالملعب 
> وين كنت؟؟؟؟؟؟


يا رجل انا بكون موجود بالمنصة الرئيسية لــ كبار الشخصيات  :Icon31:  

شو بدك اقعد مع الجمهور العادي  :Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> يا رجل انا بكون موجود بالمنصة الرئيسية لــ كبار الشخصيات  
> 
> شو بدك اقعد مع الجمهور العادي




طيب بالله انك اليوم لا تنساني قعدني معك بالمنصة الرئيسية عند كبار الشخصيات

----------


## العالي عالي

> طيب بالله انك اليوم لا تنساني قعدني معك بالمنصة الرئيسية عند كبار الشخصيات


له يا رجل انت قاعد بقلبي من جوا  :Icon16:   :Icon16:   :Icon16:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> له يا رجل انت قاعد بقلبي من جوا



اه مبين امبارح دشرتني برا الملعب

----------


## العالي عالي

> اه مبين امبارح دشرتني برا الملعب


والله ما كنت بعرف  :Icon5:   :Icon5:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> والله ما كنت بعرف



خلص مش مشكلة اليوم بشوفك

----------


## العالي عالي

> خلص مش مشكلة اليوم بشوفك


بستناك  :SnipeR (41):   :SnipeR (41):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكووور محمد

----------


## العالي عالي

> مشكووور محمد


هلا خالد منور والله

----------

